# Ice Fishing By Bismarck



## fishslayer07 (Nov 20, 2003)

Have been out Ice fishing all week long. Went out to sweet Briar lake and didn't catch a damn thing. Went out to fish Creek same afternoon and got one smallie and lost one rainbow trout. Today Wendesday the 19th went out to Crown Butte Dam and caught 30-40 Bluegills no bass. I heard the walleyes are biting on New Johns Lake and hope to get up there next week. The edges of the lakes are a little thawed so be careful going out from shore. Sweet Briar has 4 to 5 inches on it Ice is good all the way around. Fish Creek dam has 2-4 some spots less. Crown Butte Dam ice is good away from shore but sinks in when you walk out on the lake by the shore. Does anybody know where lake Geneva is? I have heard alot about it but can't seem to find it?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Lake Geneva is north of long lake. But I can't tell you exactly where it is because I am not sure. I was out there this fall with my girlfriends dad and he said there were fish in it. I had never been in the area and I was watching the sky for birds so I didn't really pay attention to roads. Hope this gives you a start.


----------



## fishslayer07 (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks for the Tip. Maybe this will help me and my buddies out. I heard that they catch alot of fish out there in the winter time. Not much new need to get back on the Ice. I am going to Mobridge SD this weekend to do some ice fishing with a couple of my friends.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Lake Geneva is east of Steele about 5?? Miles on the S side of HWY 10 across the railroad tracks. If you get off at Sterling and Drive 10 east you will see it on the south side of the road. It is a good size slough with some ice houses on it already.


----------

